# AOL Sound "Sie haben Post"



## fischkrampf (7. Januar 2002)

Hi,

kann mir jemand das "Sie haben Post" wav aus der Werbung schicken. Oder ein anderes gleichwertiges.

thankx


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. Januar 2002)

*hier ein link*

Wenn dus noch nicht hast.

Sie haben Post 

2b


----------



## DerExo (29. Januar 2002)

Wer benutzt freiwillig diesen blöden AOL Sound???
ahhhhhhh was ist nur mit unserer Welt passiert.

  total verzweifelt,
               phil


----------

